# Are u single?



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 24, 2011)

Generic internet furry poll x999

2 lazy to use search, and repeating is good xD








Do i miss something or there is no way to create the poll before u post the thread... Cause that system is quite stupid in a furry forum where someone will reply in the first 10 seconds...


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 24, 2011)

It's complicated.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2011)

> Generic internet furry poll x999
> 
> 2 lazy to use search, and repeating is good xD


!


> Ignoring gramer nazis since somewhere in 2011 xD


Oh fuck it... it's not AS bad as it normally is anyway... >_>
OHMYGOD THE POLL! D8
Yes, I'm single but I'm not looking and I don't really give a shit either...


----------



## Willow (Mar 24, 2011)

To put it simply, yes. 

/wrists


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2011)

I feel like I'm on Gaia


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 24, 2011)

This whole thread. I want to take it by the neck and throttle it violently.


----------



## Ames (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes.

OMFG I R SO SED T3T

j/k

I don't really care. :V


----------



## Branch (Mar 24, 2011)

is the sun a miasma of incandescent plasma?


----------



## JadeFire (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm currently in a relationship with my left hand, but I'm having an affair with my right.


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It's complicated.


Isn't it?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Isn't it?


 Always.


----------



## Pine (Mar 24, 2011)

oh fun, Wolfy made another thread...

Yes I am single, and I can't convince myself to be happy about it anymore. fml


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

Open relationship (down to one now had an argument). Seeking serious ones.


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuck, I just realized the other person who voted no was TDA.

Don't lump me in with him, I am a nice boyfriend D:


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm taken, but I refuse to vote on this horribly-written poll on principle


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> Fuck, I just realized the other person who voted no was TDA.
> 
> Don't lump me in with him, I am a nice boyfriend D:


 I voted for the boning often one as I am technically not single


----------



## Ames (Mar 24, 2011)

Branch said:


> is the sun a miasma of incandescent plasma?


 
NO, IT'S A REALLY BRIGHT 8x8 PIXEL SQUARE.  GAWD.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> NO, IT'S A REALLY BRIGHT 8x8 PIXEL SQUARE.  GAWD.


 The moon is just a dimmer square.


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2011)

Every time I read this thread I rage oftenly.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 24, 2011)

I am in a relationship with the sound of water dripping on ceramic, but I don't see that option on the poll, at least in English.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

I want to vomit every time you post.

Just saying.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 24, 2011)

Skittle said:


> I want to vomit every time you post.
> 
> Just saying.


 i knowz u jast luvz me xD.

Kip quoting me for gramer xD

Dey see me rollin,Dey hatin


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> i knowz u jast luvz me xD.
> 
> Dey see me rollin,Dey hatin


 No.


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2011)

Taken <3


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 24, 2011)

No, but I am a singularity. Fuck, there goes the neighborhood...


----------



## Kihari (Mar 24, 2011)

ITT lots of single people. And I'm one of them, fuck it all.


----------



## Branch (Mar 25, 2011)

JamesB said:


> NO, IT'S A REALLY BRIGHT 8x8 PIXEL SQUARE. GAWD.


 
i was hoping for "mass of incandescent gas; a gigantic nuclear furnace", but your answer works too.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 25, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It's complicated.


 
Your left hand is jealous of your right hand, amirite bro?


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 25, 2011)

If only there was some way I could slaughter "no"


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm getting married soon.
We've already had my ring sent in to be sized and everything.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2011)

Your grammar....or the lack thereof makes you look like a complete idiot and I unfortunately cannot take a "word" you say seriously. SORRY, CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER DA' STUPIDZ.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a deep love for my best friend.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a feeling I am being set up. A friend inviting me to a her single friend's 19th birthday party who I have not yet met is reeking of set-up


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 25, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Your grammar....or the lack thereof makes you look like a complete idiot and I unfortunately cannot take a "word" you say seriously. SORRY, CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER DA' STUPIDZ.


 LOl teh invinseble ironi xD


----------



## Plantar (Mar 25, 2011)

Single, yeah! Who needs relationships anyway? I get all the lovin' I need. :V


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not voting in the poll cause I won't be able to change it later. 
I am in a RL relationship. My character is single.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 25, 2011)

Single yes, I wouldn't mind a relationship but I can deal without one too.


----------



## Conker (Mar 25, 2011)

At first I was going to rage about the typo in the title, but then I saw the poster and just shrugged.

Also yes I am. Plan to stay that way for a long time to.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

I was in a long-term relationship but my significant other and I recently broke it off.

le sigh


----------



## SirRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I was in a long-term relationship but my significant other and I recently broke it off.
> 
> le sigh


Eh? What happened?


----------



## Zenia (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm single. Always have been.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 25, 2011)

die die die DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DAMN YOU DIE

PLEASE let that name turn red next time, PLEASE


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 25, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I was in a long-term relationship but my significant other and I recently broke it off.
> 
> le sigh


 
[noparse][/noparse]







Talk to me, man.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2011)

I picked the second to last option.


----------



## Enwon (Mar 25, 2011)

I am single.  Always have been.  And as long as I am where I am, always will be.

Also, I'm glad OP is temp-banned.  I wish he was perma-banned, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Davido. 

Here for you if you need it.


----------



## Aden (Mar 25, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I was in a long-term relationship but my significant other and I recently broke it off.
> 
> le sigh


 
Oh no D:

I'll try to be on IRC tomorrow if you feel like talking about it


----------



## Xegras (Mar 25, 2011)

I picked the only option that wasn't horribly destroyed.

Yes I am single and alone. While moving around every couple of years is fun it does horrible things for your love life ._.

I will be forever alone :C


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

you guys <3


----------



## evenmore (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, and I DON'T GIVE A FUCK


----------



## Bernad (Mar 25, 2011)

Single and enjoying it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm getting married soon.
> We've already had my ring sent in to be sized and everything.


 
Oh man- weddings, those are a nightmare. I pulled a fake wedding together in under 4 hours. Flowers, cake, EVERYTHING. Stress man stress. My husband and I were already married but my family did not know. They are a bit old fashioned, and just plain old so a wedding was going to be the only way for us to be together and it satisfy them. I hope your wedding goes well. PICS WHEN IT DOES!



Xegras said:


> I picked the only option that wasn't horribly destroyed.
> 
> Yes I am single and alone. While moving around every couple of years is fun it does horrible things for your love life ._.
> 
> I will be forever alone :C


 
YOU WON'T BE FOREVERALONE.JPG! You will find a nice beaver lady, settle down, and have beaver children.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm single. But I've dated my paw for about a decade. ...that's getting boring now though. One day I'll start actively looking for someone.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> YOU WON'T BE FOREVERALONE.JPG! You will find a nice beaver lady, settle down, and have beaver children.


 
I've met two female beavers online,both were men. Also I'm not gay. FOREVERALONE.JPG


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I've met two female beavers online,both were men. *Also I'm not gay*. FOREVERALONE.JPG


 
Well you are forever fucked in finding someone in the furry fandom :V


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I've met two female beavers online,both were men. Also I'm not gay. FOREVERALONE.JPG


 
Well there's your problem

Don't date furries >:l


----------



## Xegras (Mar 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Well you are forever fucked in finding someone in the furry fandom :V


 
GODDAMN MY LOVE OF EVERYTHING THAT ISN'T A PENIS!



Dyluck said:


> Well there's your problem
> 
> Don't date furries >:l


 
I don't


----------



## Aden (Mar 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Oh man- weddings, those are a nightmare. I pulled a fake wedding together in under 4 hours. Flowers, cake, EVERYTHING. Stress man stress. My husband and I were already married but my family did not know. They are a bit old fashioned, and just plain old so a wedding was going to be the only way for us to be together and it satisfy them.


 
This is one of the few benefits of being gay in a non-gay-marriage state - my parents aren't expecting a ceremony. In fact, Boyfriend and I just went to a notary today to fill out a domestic partnership form. Sign, sign, mail, done. \:3/


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> This is one of the few benefits of being gay in a non-gay-marriage state - my parents aren't expecting a ceremony. In fact, Boyfriend and I just went to a notary today to fill out a domestic partnership form. Sign, sign, mail, done. \:3/


 
=D!

Congratulations~


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 25, 2011)

Woo!  Congrats, Aden!


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> This is one of the few benefits of being gay in a non-gay-marriage state - my parents aren't expecting a ceremony. In fact, Boyfriend and I just went to a notary today to fill out a domestic partnership form. Sign, sign, mail, done. \:3/



*YOU TOLD ME I WAS SPECIAL*


----------



## Xegras (Mar 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> This is one of the few benefits of being gay in a non-gay-marriage state - my parents aren't expecting a ceremony. In fact, Boyfriend and I just went to a notary today to fill out a domestic partnership form. Sign, sign, mail, done. \:3/


\

Congrats!

Too bad in a couple of years you're gonna have to plan a wedding just like the rest of us straighfags. :V


----------



## Telnac (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup.  Got tired of dating psycho hose beasts, so I'm out of the dating scene for a while.


----------



## Corto (Mar 25, 2011)

WAIT WAIT WAIT.


Aden is gay? Color me suprised. 


Also single. I blame my bad temper, horrible looks and annoying voice.


----------



## Milo (Mar 25, 2011)

well I'm just SO busy lately and, I don't have time... and stuff

yea


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm determined all mods are fucking faggots with each other >:[

Nah, kidding...although Addens + Xipoid and Corto + Xearun would be best couples evar. ;-)


Waiting for infractions /trollface...


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, but only because I treasure money and a job higher then aimlessly searching for a partner. Love can wait, my bills can't.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I'm a complicated person to work with and people in this area don't interest me much. I could potentially get casual sex, but I don't trust the people who offer it to me at all.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2011)

For a serious response, single and looking. I've never been in a relationship before. Everyone I've asked out has turned me down and I haven't known of someone having a romantic interest in me since middle school. Fun. :|


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 25, 2011)

I am quite taken, and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> This is one of the few benefits of being gay in a non-gay-marriage state - my parents aren't expecting a ceremony. In fact, Boyfriend and I just went to a notary today to fill out a domestic partnership form. Sign, sign, mail, done. \:3/


 
The simplicty of the whole thing makes it easy. When I filed mine, it took only a couple of hours to get everything done.


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2011)

Milo said:


> well I'm just SO busy lately and, I don't have time... and stuff
> 
> yea


That's what I tell myself. The reality is that I am undateable.


----------



## Milo (Mar 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> That's what I tell myself. The reality is that I am undateable.


 
actually, my real excuse is that I live in Arizona. I like to believe that all the gay guys are off in california

but yea, ultimately it's the reality I'm afraid of D:


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2011)

Milo said:


> actually, my real excuse is that I live in Arizona. I like to believe that all the gay guys are off in california
> 
> but yea, ultimately it's the reality I'm afraid of D:


This place is full of all the wrong kinds of faggot.


----------



## Milo (Mar 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> This place is full of all the wrong kinds of faggot.


 
you live in arizona? D:

I've only been outside of AZ once, but it's enough for me to want to move as soon as humanly possible


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2011)

Milo said:


> you live in arizona? D:
> 
> I've only been outside of AZ once, but it's enough for me to want to move as soon as humanly possible


No goofy, I live in California. Stay in Arizona. It's cheaper, and there are less Mexicans.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> The simplicty of the whole thing makes it easy. When I filed mine, it took only a couple of hours to get everything done.


 
I demand details.



Milo said:


> actually, my real excuse is that I live in Arizona. I like to believe that all the gay guys are off in california
> 
> but yea, ultimately it's the reality I'm afraid of D:


 
There are tons of gay guys in Phoenix, dude.

Too many if you ask me.


----------



## Milo (Mar 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> No goofy, I live in California. Stay in Arizona. It's cheaper, and there are less Mexicans.


 
the last thing I want to do is move even FURTHER west. no, I want to move all the way up east. 



Dyluck said:


> There are tons of gay guys in Phoenix, dude.
> 
> Too many if you ask me.


 
I hate to ask, but wheeeereeee. I'm literally 5 minutes away from phoenix, and I go there all the time. even downtown when I get the chance.


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2011)

Milo said:


> the last thing I want to do is move even FURTHER west. no, I want to move all the way up east.


Hate to break it to ya, but it sucks there too. What part you have your eye on?


----------



## Plantar (Mar 25, 2011)

If he wants to move east, New York and New Jersey are expensive as fuck.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

Milo said:


> I hate to ask, but wheeeereeee. I'm literally 5 minutes away from phoenix, and I go there all the time. even downtown when I get the chance.


 
I know of a few places but I don't think you're old enough to go to those.


----------



## Milo (Mar 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but it sucks there too. What part you have your eye on?


 
oh god, where to start. I've wanted to go to hundreds of places. of course, I at one point had my eyes on places like new york, and a few other well-known cities. I used to really into the idea of living in a busy city, but I learned my lesson 

dunno where I want to go now though. :\



Dyluck said:


> I know of a few places but I don't think you're old enough to go to those.


 
I'm 20


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you been to those cities? NYC is a fucking dump, unless you stroll the ritzy part. And living in a studio with 2 other dudes loses it's appeal quickly :V


----------



## Milo (Mar 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> Have you been to those cities? NYC is a fucking dump, unless you stroll the ritzy part. And living in a studio with 2 other dudes loses it's appeal quickly :V


 
being in ANY city now is basically that way apparently. 

but that aside, I actually plan on moving to Oregon sometime soon.


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2011)

Milo said:


> being in ANY city now is basically that way apparently.
> 
> but that aside, I actually plan on moving to Oregon sometime soon.


Oh baby. Methamphetimines and manure. Way better than the city!


----------



## Milo (Mar 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> Oh baby. Methamphetimines and manure. Way better than the city!


 
D:<

...damn you expensive cities ;~;


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I am, a lot of people wonder why, but I don't I know good reasons. 
I want to take somebody on a date. :<
Nothing fancy either; although, if I could I definitely would!
I could take them to a buffet, and a movie _maybe_ that would be an interesting date.
I want to take somebody on a date, mostly because nobody has ever actually taken me on one.
Just want the other person to know I would actually like to try to treat them sometimes. ~<3


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 25, 2011)

Milo said:


> being in ANY city now is basically that way apparently.
> 
> but that aside, I actually plan on moving to Oregon sometime soon.


 :3



Azure said:


> Oh baby. Methamphetimines and manure. Way better than the city!


 Hey now, Portland is one of the largest cities on the West coast... but with all the hippies the manure comment is probably warranted... and there is a bit of a meth problem in east portland... but you get that with any big city.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 25, 2011)

God, it's fucking sad in here.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 25, 2011)

Crazy in love, but single. It would take a miracle for us to wind up together, so we just... don't. Even though we both kind of know.

It's not really sad, in my opinion, since just knowing that people and possibilities like him exist gives me great hope for the future for love and camaraderie in general.


----------



## Glitch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, and I don't really like it that much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 25, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I am single.  Always have been.  And as long as I am where I am, always will be.
> 
> Also, I'm glad OP is temp-banned.  I wish he was perma-banned, though.


 
Seconding both points here. ._.'



Heckler & Koch said:


> For a serious response, single and  looking. I've never been in a relationship before. Everyone I've asked  out has turned me down and I haven't known of someone having a romantic  interest in me since middle school. Fun. :|


 
You've done miles better than I ever have. You actually asked someone out.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 25, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I feel like I'm on Gaia


 Well, I guess we are catching the overflow...


----------



## Blutide (Mar 25, 2011)

Sigh...why not...


Yes I am single, I would go further into discussion, but why? it seems our author was banned..temporarily.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You've done miles better than I ever have. You actually asked someone out.


 You two should just hook up already. You'd make a cute couple.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 25, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You two should just hook up already. You'd make a cute couple.


 
Are you saying HK would date a dude? :V


And dear god, OP is banned. Happy days!


----------



## Takun (Mar 25, 2011)

It really is complicated...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You two should just hook up already. You'd make a cute couple.


 But I'm not gay and like someone else. :|


----------



## Ratte (Mar 25, 2011)

Uh, okay then.  No, I'm not single, I'm happily taken.  That's pretty obvious though.


----------



## Takun (Mar 25, 2011)

Ratte said:


> Uh, okay then.  No, I'm not single, I'm happily taken.  That's pretty obvious though.


 
IS IT TYCHO? O:


----------



## Ratte (Mar 25, 2011)

Takun said:


> IS IT TYCHO? O:


 
|3


----------



## Alstor (Mar 25, 2011)

Taken by a former member of these forums and loving every second of it! :3c

Congrats, Aden, and my sympathies, Dyluck.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 25, 2011)

I am indeed single.


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 25, 2011)

Feeewinggggs everywhere in this thread.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm single. Never had sex, though I wouldn't pass the opportunity of having a sex with a cute guy :3c



Milo said:


> but yea, ultimately it's the reality I'm afraid of D:



Aww hush Milo. Trust me, if you weren't, like, 21 I'd date you. 

I still can't believe you're single, though, you are pretty hot. 



Heckler & Koch said:


> For a serious response, single and  looking. I've never been in a relationship before. Everyone I've asked  out has turned me down and I haven't known of someone having a romantic  interest in me since middle school. Fun. :|


 
This =/ 

Though I'm sure I'll find the one someday.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not gay and like someone else. :|



I hope you find her someday, I got to say I have been lurking the forums and I feel bad for you. ( cause of the jokes, I know there jokes but you know what I mean )

~Power to you.


SilFerWolf said:


> Feeewinggggs everywhere in this thread.


 Yeah, love is touchy.


----------



## Bir (Mar 25, 2011)

No. I am happily in love with the man of my dreams.


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 25, 2011)

lol half of these comments are hilarious


----------



## Yandere (Mar 27, 2011)

Taken <33


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 27, 2011)

Unfortunately single, it doesn't bother me but it would be nice to have someone.


----------



## Corto (Mar 27, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> For a serious response, single and looking. I've never been in a relationship before. Everyone I've asked out has turned me down and I haven't known of someone having a romantic interest in me since middle school. Fun. :|


 
Piece of advice? Copious amounts of alcohol.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> Piece of advice? Copious amounts of alcohol.


 
And a mirror.


----------



## Corto (Mar 27, 2011)

Sit on your hand to make it go numb. It's like having someone else with you!


----------



## Takun (Mar 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> Sit on your hand to make it go numb. It's like having someone else with you!


 
Sit on both and you can have a domestic dispute and call the cops.  =)


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Get a bodypillow with a hentai character and install a fleshlight.

Or better yet, a realdoll.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2011)

been taken for exactly 11 weeks now 



Thatch said:


> Get a bodypillow with a hentai character and install a fleshlight.
> 
> Or better yet,* a realdoll*.


 
i barf'd... those things are friggin creepy


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys don't deserve to know my love/sex life.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> i barf'd... those things are friggin creepy


 
I think there actually are fully... functional ones.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah and happy with it.


----------



## REDF0X (Sep 1, 2013)

single and looking. but from what the numbers say, it seems very common for us fur's to be single and looking while others haven't found that special someone yet to settle down with for various reasons. tho with of corse the few rare ones who prefurr to be single or are not interested in pursuing a relationship with a significant other. but with any group there's always some exceptions somewhere even if thay are so rare thay are unknown/unheard of.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 1, 2013)

This necro predates my being a furry...

How the hell did you find this? :/


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Sep 1, 2013)

My boyfriend has a first name, it's b-o-l-o-g-n-a.

But in all seriousness he is real and not bologna.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2013)

REDF0X said:


> * prefurr*



NO
BAD NEWBIE
BAD


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 1, 2013)

REDFOX!

YOU'VE CREATED A TIME PARADOX!

Anyway on topic, im single, have been since 5ever. There just havent been enough females in my life i dont think, partly due to their not being any and my not going out much. Those that have been were either nasty pieces of work or taken, as in already having a boyfriend, not being rescued by Liam Neeson.
I cant remember if i wanted a girlfriend when i was younger but have been for a fair few years now, people around me have been bringing me down because of it all the time even though i hated being single enough without them always on.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 1, 2013)

I am a solo soul~


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah! I'm p.lonely! lol! =( I dunno man, I'm not really into committed relationships. Fuck that, friends are more worthwhile


----------



## Icky (Sep 1, 2013)

Meh, single I guess. Stupid unchangeable poll.


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2013)

No. 
I still have no clue how I tricked my girlfriend into dating me though.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 1, 2013)

Saiko said:


> This necro predates my being a furry...
> 
> How the hell did you find this? :/


If the necro is on topic/not replying to someone years ago, then it's fine.

@Topic, nope.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2013)

For 3 years now.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> For 3 years now.



That's the price you pay sometimes for academic rigor. Now get back to work.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm only 15, so I'm not at the age where I even care about having a girlfriend yet.


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2013)

single 4 lyfe


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 1, 2013)

I woke up earlier and checked FAF. Saw this on the most recent posts. 
Now that I do my evening check, it is still in there. 
Just lock this useless thread geez.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I woke up earlier and checked FAF. Saw this on the most recent posts.
> Now that I do my evening check, it is still in there.
> Just lock this useless thread geez.


See my post above.



Raptros said:


> If the necro is on topic/not replying to someone years ago, then it's fine.


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a lonely kitten. :'<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 1, 2013)

Raptros said:


> See my post above.


Then how come I've seen such threads get locked that were necroed by an on-topic post?


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Then how come I've seen such threads get locked that were necroed by an on-topic post?


Because people de-rail it talking about how it should be locked, and when it doesn't, shitpost.

Now back to topic please.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 1, 2013)

Single, For a long while now.
Though mostly by choice, so not really in a "nobody ever loves me" state of self. 
Would like to not be single, but just where I am in life, I don't consider a relationship to be a priority. So it'll wait a while longer still.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 1, 2013)

The better question would be who isn't single on a furry forum.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The better question would be who isn't single on a furry forum.


Alot of the posts say they aren't single. You just have to figure out who's lying.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 1, 2013)

Single for a month now.  It's great I can do what I want, eat what I want, fart whenever I want and no one bugs me while I'm busy. I do what I want now. Yay


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Alot of the posts say they aren't single. You just have to figure out who's lying.



Or figure out if they consider long distance relationships with people pretending to be women and waifus actual relationships.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 1, 2013)

I am single and have been for 8 months. But I am painfully smitten with someone though.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 1, 2013)

No, for I am married to everyone. :V


(I actually quite like being single.)


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 1, 2013)

Nope. I've been in a relationship for just over 7 months now.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> (I actually quite like being single.)


It still hurts. *single tear.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 1, 2013)

Single...

As much as I'd like to find someone, I think it'd be best that I don't right now. Feels make me act all....crazy and stuff.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm single. I've had 2 girlfriends in my past as well as rejected another girl who wanted to be my girlfriend.

I haven't met that special someone yet. One of my problems is that I want to be with someone I love, but I don't understand what exactly love is.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Yeah I'm single. I've had 2 girlfriends in my past as well as rejected another girl who wanted to be my girlfriend.



I like how rejecting someone is important enough to bring up when being asked about their past girlfriends like that's a nice thing or something to be proud of.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

Where is the option for "single and not looking?" I'm aromantic, not interested in romantic relationships. I had boyfriends as a teenager and in my early 20s, but they always complained that I don't wear sexy lingerie or tell them I love them (because I am apparently not capable of romantic love). It sorta bugged me for a while, because there is this common stereotype that guys are totally unromantic and only out for sex, but in my experience, that's not so. I wish it were so, because I'm ok with sex but not romance, cuddling, hand holding and all that bullshit. So I gave up on even trying, which is fine with me because I'm also a misanthropist and don't want to be around people to meet people, am picky, need my personal space, am not affectionate, etc. So my answer is now "happily single, not looking." As far as I can tell, when people are "in love," their brain chemicals get all messed up and they get all high when around the other person, and it also makes them overlook any flaws the SO may have. This does not happen to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

nureintier said:


> Where is the option for "single and not looking?" I'm aromantic, not interested in romantic relationships. I had boyfriends as a teenager and in my early 20s, but they always complained that I don't wear sexy lingerie or tell them I love them (because I am apparently not capable of romantic love). It sorta bugged me for a while, because there is this common stereotype that guys are totally unromantic and only out for sex, but in my experience, that's not so. I wish it were so, because I'm ok with sex but not romance, cuddling, hand holding and all that bullshit. So I gave up on even trying, which is fine with me because I'm also a misanthropist and don't want to be around people to meet people, am picky, need my personal space, am not affectionate, etc. So my answer is now "happily single, not looking." As far as I can tell, when people are "in love," their brain chemicals get all messed up and they get all high when around the other person, and it also makes them overlook any flaws the SO may have. This does not happen to me.



whats your number


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, I'm single. Yes, it sucks. However, if I keep saving money in my "money I would have otherwise spent on a girlfriend" account I should have enough cash for a new car soon, which is arguably even better.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 1, 2013)

nureintier said:


> Where is the option for "single and not looking?" I'm aromantic, not interested in romantic relationships. I had boyfriends as a teenager and in my early 20s, but they always complained that I don't wear sexy lingerie or tell them I love them (because I am apparently not capable of romantic love). It sorta bugged me for a while, because there is this common stereotype that guys are totally unromantic and only out for sex, but in my experience, that's not so. I wish it were so, because I'm ok with sex but not romance, cuddling, hand holding and all that bullshit. So I gave up on even trying, which is fine with me because I'm also a misanthropist and don't want to be around people to meet people, am picky, need my personal space, am not affectionate, etc. So my answer is now "happily single, not looking." As far as I can tell, when people are "in love," their brain chemicals get all messed up and they get all high when around the other person, and it also makes them overlook any flaws the SO may have. This does not happen to me.



No cuddling?

But's that's like...the best part. What else is there if you can't cuddle and talk about things that don't matter whatsoever?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2013)

powderhound said:


> That's the price you pay sometimes for academic rigor. Now get back to work.



In that time I've accomplished the academic prowess of a potato.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> No cuddling?
> 
> But's that's like...the best part. What else is there if you can't cuddle and talk about things that don't matter whatsoever?



Well there's a lot of things that a close and committed pair could achieve when they're not involved in purely emotionally-driven activities. A creative pursuit shared by each other for example.

What else is there if you can't live and work together and plot about things that could have an impact on the world?

In all honesty, when I think about relationships, I feel like the whole shebang would be a novelty that wears off fairly quickly. Like sleeping together. The staying-awake part, sure, but I can barely find any reason to want to be in a bed with someone else other than that personally. I love my bed because a dark room and a comfy place is the ultimate fortress of solitude.

Introverts and Extroverts have very different needs from each other. In my experience, cuddles only make me irate, but I'm sure you love them. Which is fine.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I like how rejecting someone is important enough to bring up when being asked about their past girlfriends like that's a nice thing or something to be proud of.


Its not a nice thing nor is it something to be proud of. I don't like making people unhappy. Rather, I'm happy that I could've had another girlfriend. It means that I had another opportunity to not be single, and this thread is about whether or not people are single. I'm not happy that I may have made someone feel bad.

...But that was rather insensitive of me to post. I'm sorry I did that...


----------



## Distorted (Sep 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well there's a lot of things that a close and committed pair could achieve when they're not involved in purely emotionally-driven activities. A creative pursuit shared by each other for example.
> 
> What else is there if you can't live and work together and plot about things that could have an impact on the world?



That sounds so........selfless and productive. Is that even possible? Where could you find such a person to make that happen?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> That sounds so........selfless and productive. Is that even possible? Where could you find such a person to make that happen?



I wish I knew

;n;


----------



## Distorted (Sep 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I wish I knew
> 
> ;n;


 ;n;.......


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> No cuddling?  But's that's like...the best part. What else is there if you can't cuddle and talk about things that don't matter whatsoever?


 Cuddling invades my personal space and I don't get the warm fuzzy feelings associated with it. I also can't stand sleeping in the same bed with another person, or talking about things that don't matter. All my life, people have been saying I'm shy. I am not shy in the least, I just don't talk about bullshit and I don't talk to people that I don't want to talk to, or about bullshit that doesn't matter. And it took me many years to realize I'm ok with that, and I don't have a problem with being single (I used to worry and think I should try harder or do something about it, but then I realized I'm happy with the way things are, and to hell with what everyone else thinks). As far as I can tell, the only useful thing that could come from living together with an SO would be sharing chores and bills. I do miss that from when I had a roommate; I only had to do dishes some nights, only had to take the garbage out every other week, only had to pay half the rent, etc. 





> whats your number


 lol. This reminds me though, for many years I refused to get a cellphone because I hate talking to people. Now I have one, but it's for emergencies or for ordering pizza.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

nureintier said:


> Cuddling invades my personal space and I don't get the warm fuzzy feelings associated with it. I also can't stand sleeping in the same bed with another person, or talking about things that don't matter. All my life, people have been saying I'm shy. I am not shy in the least, I just don't talk about bullshit and I don't talk to people that I don't want to talk to, or about bullshit that doesn't matter. And it took me many years to realize I'm ok with that, and I don't have a problem with being single (I used to worry and think I should try harder or do something about it, but then I realized I'm happy with the way things are, and to hell with what everyone else thinks).



There's nothing more irritating to me than a "surprise cuddle" from someone. Usually a family member. And when they get all offended that I'm clearly not enjoying myself at all is... ugh.

And I think I could learn from you here - I find myself initiating conversation with people not because I want to, but because I feel pressured with the idea that I _have_ to. And really it feels empty, hollow, and makes me feel hypocritical. Unless of course I have something to talk about, where I have like zero issue with initiating conversation when there's actually a subject at hand. Like some thought/idea to explore or to get something done.

Silly Earth peoples imposing a set of ideals on me that I'm not naturally wired to want to follow without me realising it fully. Goodness.



> lol. This reminds me though, for many years I refused to get a cellphone because I hate talking to people. Now I have one, but it's for emergencies or for ordering pizza.



I have one but it was given to me as a hand-me-down and I never use it for anything other than situations where it is actually _needed_ and even then that's uncommon. I've had the same phone for a long time now and I have no intention on buying a smartphone where everyone is so insistent on the idea it's a necessity.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Its not a nice thing nor is it something to be proud of. I don't like making people unhappy. Rather, I'm happy that I could've had another girlfriend. It means that I had another opportunity to not be single, and this thread is about whether or not people are single. I'm not happy that I may have made someone feel bad.
> 
> ...But that was rather insensitive of me to post. I'm sorry I did that...



You're fine.
It just always irks me when people boast that stuff.


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Introverts and Extroverts have very different needs from each other. In my experience, cuddles only make me irate, but I'm sure you love them. Which is fine.


I'm an introvert and I like cuddling. :I
Introversion/extroversion has more to do with how you gain energy and not necessarily how contact affects you. 

I think one of the biggest misconceptions a lot of people have is that being introverted means you don't like people or you don't like to be touched. Which it doesn't.

As far as the novelty of relationships goes in general. If you think it'll get boring being with someone after awhile then it's not a very good relationship.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

> There's nothing more irritating to me than a "surprise cuddle" from someone. Usually a family member. And when they get all offended that I'm clearly not enjoying myself at all is... ugh.  And I think I could learn from you here - I find myself initiating conversation with people not because I want to, but because I feel pressured with the idea that I have to. And really it feels empty, hollow, and makes me feel hypocritical. Unless of course I have something to talk about, where I have like zero issue with initiating conversation when there's actually a subject at hand. Like some thought/idea to explore or to get something done.  Silly Earth peoples imposing a set of ideals on me that I'm not naturally wired to want to follow without me realising it fully. Goodness.


 I don't much like hugs from family, but if a relative insists, I will grudgingly do so. But yeah, everyone expects everyone to make polite small talk. If someone does not want to talk about video games or Star Trek, I want nothing to do with them, and I have trouble pretending I want to talk to them. This probably makes me an asshole, but I'm ok with that. Even when I had the same BF for 5 years, I didn't want to talk to him on the phone about shit, and after sex, I'd wish he'd just go away and not talk to me, but I was too polite to tell him that.   





> I have one but it was given to me as a hand-me-down and I never use it for anything other than situations where it is actually needed and even then that's uncommon. I've had the same phone for a long time now and I have no intention on buying a smartphone where everyone is so insistent on the idea it's a necessity.


 My mom bought me a tracfone after I ended up in the hospital in a different city, where you couldn't make long distance calls from the room phone, and no one knew where I was. I don't understand why everybody in the world seems to use their phone every minute of the day. What the fuck are they all talking about? ^_^ I now have a different tracfone, but it still doesn't do things like images and videos and internet.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'm an introvert and I like cuddling. :I
> Introversion/extroversion has more to do with how you gain energy and not necessarily how contact affects you.
> 
> I think one of the biggest misconceptions a lot of people have is that being introverted means you don't like people or you don't like to be touched. Which it doesn't.
> ...



Oh, I'm not using my own experiences and such to speak for all introverts, sorry about expressing myself badly. I'm using myself as an example of how introverted and extroverted people can differ in their needs - to illustrate how a lot of introverted needs/not-needs can see so alien to extroverted people and vice versa. 

I genuinely dislike being touched on the majority of occasions and I'm hella introverted. I do like company, but I like that to be a very small and close-knit thing.

If that's not an introverted type of personality I don't know what it is. It certainly isn't the definition of introversion, of course.

And I'm not referring to the boringness as it just being with someone, but the boringness of certain things.



nureintier said:


> I don't much like hugs from family, but if a  relative insists, I will grudgingly do so. But yeah, everyone expects  everyone to make polite small talk. If someone does not want to talk  about video games or Star Trek, I want nothing to do with them, and I  have trouble pretending I want to talk to them. This probably makes me  an asshole, but I'm ok with that. Even when I had the same BF for 5  years, I didn't want to talk to him on the phone about shit, and after  sex, I'd wish he'd just go away and not talk to me, but I was too polite  to tell him that.



Pretty much what I do. I like it when people cater to my interests, that brings me to attention. Though admittedly I do like to explore the interests of others. But only if they're some kind of derivative of an interest of mine (military history for example) or just somehow connected or I just happen to find it interesting as I hear about it. The fact that I honestly don't care about most people/topics unless they hold some kind of relevance is a bit cold and robotic in my mind. But as I mature I feel like it's something I'm gradually accepting.

And I kinda worry about that kind of interaction. To go all stoic and "I wanna stick to myself now k pls" would really upset most hypothetical girlfriends especially after something like sex. Gee, imagine getting married and being all like "yeah do we _have_ to have a ceremony? We could just do it in an office or something" would really cut things short.

With people in general such as family, it's really difficult to ask for alone time without setting someone off on a bad mood.



> I don't  understand why everybody in the world seems to use their phone every  minute of the day. What the fuck are they all talking about? ^_^



This is actually a mystery to me.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh, I'm not using my own experiences and such to speak for all introverts, sorry about expressing myself badly. I'm using myself as an example of how introverted and extroverted people can differ in their needs - to illustrate how a lot of introverted needs/not-needs can see so alien to extroverted people and vice versa.   I genuinely dislike being touched on the majority of occasions and I'm hella introverted. I do like company, but I like that to be a very small and close-knit thing.  If that's not an introverted type of personality I don't know what it is. It certainly isn't the definition of introversion, of course.  And I'm not referring to the boringness as it just being with someone, but the boringness of certain things.


 I actually have schizoid personality disorder (not the same as schizophrenia, no hallucinations or delusions) which is basically a type of super-introversion and not giving much of a shit about social norms. One site described a scale where extroversion is on one end, "pure schizoid" type on the other end, and introversion was right in the middle, and this was to describe things like how much social-ness a person requires and enjoys, and how much they're focused on their social group as opposed to themselves and what's inside their own head. But I can definitely understand the idea of only being able to spend a limited amount of time socializing, and needing to be alone and "recharge" a lot of the time.  My mom, for example, is a total extrovert, spends all her time  socializing, will go batshit crazy if she has to stay at home by herself. I'm the exact opposite of that, I'll go nuts if I have to be around people too much, to the extent that I've gone out of my way to find jobs that don't involve dealing with people much. 





> And I kinda worry about that kind of interaction. To go all stoic and "I wanna stick to myself now k pls" would really upset most hypothetical girlfriends especially after something like sex. Gee, imagine getting married and being all like "yeah do we have to have a ceremony? We could just do it in an office or something" would really cut things short.


 The idea of a wedding ceremony, with loads of people around, just to make your status of fucking that other person official, is the stuff nightmares are made of for me.I would never get married, unless it was just signing a paper at the court.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

Single. NEVER dating again.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2013)

nureintier said:


> This reminds me though, for many years I refused to get a cellphone because I hate talking to people. Now I have one, but it's for emergencies or for ordering pizza.


With my experiences working at a pizza place, you'd think that ordering a pizza WAS an emergency x.x


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

nureintier said:


> I actually have schizoid personality disorder (not the same as schizophrenia, no hallucinations or delusions) which is basically a type of super-introversion and not giving much of a shit about social norms. One site described a scale where extroversion is on one end, "pure schizoid" type on the other end, and introversion was right in the middle, and this was to describe things like how much social-ness a person requires and enjoys, and how much they're focused on their social group as opposed to themselves and what's inside their own head. But I can definitely understand the idea of only being able to spend a limited amount of time socializing, and needing to be alone and "recharge" a lot of the time.  My mom, for example, is a total extrovert, spends all her time  socializing, will go batshit crazy if she has to stay at home by herself. I'm the exact opposite of that, I'll go nuts if I have to be around people too much, to the extent that I've gone out of my way to find jobs that don't involve dealing with people much.



If Schizoid personality disorder makes you not give a damn about social norms, I have to say I envy you (I don't know much about it other than what you've told me to make me retract my statement).

Personally I'm mildly affected by ASD. It's a complex issue, even a psychologist I speak to reckons that a lot of my own characteristics and those of individuals with ASD he works with don't add up. But if I had to explain how it affects me personally, I would say it makes me prefer being with my thoughts and (aspergically intense) hobbies/interests rather than bustling activity and a lot of the directly ASD issues are mostly sensory. Though there's the issue where I don't quite "get" a lot of people around me and I have difficulty reading people, and social ritual feels simply alien and pointless. Though while I can't get out of the mindset that social ritual is retarded and illogical and a waste of effort, I'm too aware that I need to abide by it to get by in life without conflict, which manifests itself as anxiety issues.

So these things lead me to prefer being alone or with a very small number of people and getting exhausted when around others.

My dad is quite the same as your mom, in fact what you've described there is more or less the same thing as what I've got going on.



> The idea of a wedding ceremony, with loads of people around, just to make your status of fucking that other person official, is the stuff nightmares are made of for me.I would never get married, unless it was just signing a paper at the court.



Ugh, yes

I can only really see marriage being desirable due to the legal stuff. Cold? I guess, but it's really what makes sense to me.


----------



## septango (Sep 1, 2013)

yep, Im extra virgin


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

> With my experiences working at a pizza place, you'd think that ordering a pizza WAS an emergency x.x


 Sometimes I'm working on a project and no time to go out and get foods, and it IS an emergency. =0P  





> If Schizoid personality disorder makes you not give a damn about social norms, I have to say I envy you (I don't know much about it other than what you've told me to make me retract my statement).  Personally I'm mildly affected by ASD. It's a complex issue, even a psychologist I speak to reckons that a lot of my own characteristics and those of individuals with ASD he works with don't add up. But if I had to explain how it affects me personally, I would say it makes me prefer being with my thoughts and (aspergically intense) hobbies/interests rather than bustling activity and a lot of the directly ASD issues are mostly sensory. Though there's the issue where I don't quite "get" a lot of people around me and I have difficulty reading people, and social ritual feels simply alien and pointless. Though while I can't get out of the mindset that social ritual is retarded and illogical and a waste of effort, I'm too aware that I need to abide by it to get by in life without conflict, which manifests itself as anxiety issues.  So these things lead me to prefer being alone or with a very small number of people and getting exhausted when around others.  My dad is quite the same as your mom, in fact what you've described there is more or less the same thing as what I've got going on.


 I'm seeing 2 therapists at the moment, and the one agrees with my old diagnoses of SPD and mild ASD (because the SPD doesn't explain my obsessions with certain things and some social things. SPD explains lacking emotional display and not desiring to be around people; ASD explains difficulty reading people and intense interests). I think both contribute to why I think social rituals are pointless and retarded. This causes me to lose friends because I tend to forget that they exist, or I don't communicate with them as much as they think I should if I actually gave a damn about them.   





> I can only really see marriage being desirable due to the legal stuff. Cold? I guess, but it's really what makes sense to me.


 I do not understand the people who call their wedding day the best day of their life, I think it sounds horrifying. If I wanted to live with someone, I don't need anyone's permission. And the idea of people knowing about a "honeymoon" and winking and making jokes about the sex you're gonna have tonight is really distasteful for me. So is kissing in front of people. If I ever get married (unlikely) I would only do it for the legal reasons, tax breaks, insurance, hospital visitation, etc. 





> yep, Im extra virgin


 I'm more like "born-again virgin," since it's been so long since I had sex. ^_^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

nureintier said:


> I'm seeing 2 therapists at the moment, and the one agrees with my old diagnoses of SPD and mild ASD (because the SPD doesn't explain my obsessions with certain things and some social things. SPD explains lacking emotional display and not desiring to be around people; ASD explains difficulty reading people and intense interests). I think both contribute to why I think social rituals are pointless and retarded. This causes me to lose friends because I tend to forget that they exist, or I don't communicate with them as much as they think I should if I actually gave a damn about them.



Do you lack emotional display entirely, or are you simply a bit constipated in that manner? For me I tend to mostly look very smug, mischevious, or I frown a lot, and these may be entirely contrary to what I'm actually feeling. I tend to be a bit skewed emotionally (as in identifying more complex feelings) and tend to only have a total meltdown or something on very rare occasions where I feel "trapped".

I never forget my friends exist, though I do forget to talk to them. But that's fine, because they usually talk to me anyway, and often about something interesting or what we have common ground with, and that's great. Though I have upset friends by not approaching them myself, which I do regret. And I like my consistency and patterns and whatnot, so I'm not sure how to feel when someone _stops_ talking to me. Which is fine on most occasions cos I haven't got anything on my mind to speak about anyway. But that change of the daily routine confuses me sometimes.



> I do not understand the people who call their wedding day the best day of their life, I think it sounds horrifying. If I wanted to live with someone, I don't need anyone's permission. And the idea of people knowing about a "honeymoon" and winking and making jokes about the sex you're gonna have tonight is really distasteful for me. So is kissing in front of people. If I ever get married (unlikely) I would only do it for the legal reasons, tax breaks, insurance, hospital visitation, etc.  I'm more like "born-again virgin," since it's been so long since I had sex. ^_^



The worst. I fear the day when a lady proposes to me.

And I've never had sex. Which tbh I'm kinda cool with. However, I really loathe how so many people brag about it and how it's plastered all over the place as if it's something I -must- do. I'd certainly like to, but I feel that it's nothing more than solving a mystery of sorts, and think to myself frequently that after I do it once I wouldn't be too bothered about making a habit of it.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

> And I've never had sex. Which tbh I'm kinda cool with. However, I really loathe how so many people brag about it and how it's plastered all over the place as if it's something I -must- do


 When I was 14 years old, my friends were all sluts and druggies. They decided it was the end of the world, the fact that I hadn't had sex yet, and kept trying to set me up with guys I wasn't interested in. I ended up losing my virginity (I hate that word, but that's another topic) when I was 15. It was underwhelming. Then I was in a 5 year relationship, and the sex was ok, but still, I didn't get what people rave about. The fact is, I think most people have a different experience because there is an emotional component to it for them,and since I have SPD, it's purely a physical thing, and really no better than sexual relations with myself, TBH. I think it's just that many people's self-worth depends a lot on their attractiveness to others. Like the slutty girls I hung out with in high school, they thought the fact that they fucked every guy in school made them a better person, because they felt more desirable. Same goes for guys, the more people they fuck, the more they can brag. It confused me as a kid; my best friend would get mad at me sometimes and try to insult me for not having a boyfriend, and I was all like, "... but I don't even want a boyfriend." She couldn't understand that. There are also a lot of people who seem to really require a lot of emotional and physical "intimacy," and seem sort of addicted to that kind of contact, and will become assholes without it.  





> Do you lack emotional display entirely, or are you simply a bit constipated in that manner? For me I tend to mostly look very smug, mischevious, or I frown a lot, and these may be entirely contrary to what I'm actually feeling. I tend to be a bit skewed emotionally (as in identifying more complex feelings) and tend to only have a total meltdown or something on very rare occasions where I feel "trapped".


 "Constipated" seems to imply the emotions are in there, but I don't let them out, kind of like Mr. Spock. Vulcans have emotions, but suppress them. I don't have emotions (toward other people) to really suppress. My emotions are directed at books, movies, Star Trek, video games, nature. It's primarily a lack of emotion when it comes to people. I talked to a guy with SPD on another forum, he said that he doesn't love anyone, but he "values" some people more than others.   





> I never forget my friends exist, though I do forget to talk to them. But that's fine, because they usually talk to me anyway, and often about something interesting or what we have common ground with, and that's great. Though I have upset friends by not approaching them myself, which I do regret. And I like my consistency and patterns and whatnot, so I'm not sure how to feel when someone stops talking to me. Which is fine on most occasions cos I haven't got anything on my mind to speak about anyway. But that change of the daily routine confuses me sometimes.


 I don't often initiate contact with people, I guess. I don't really call my friends and ask them if they wanna hang out, so then they assume I do not want to hang out with them, and don't call me, either. I force myself sometimes. Like sometime this week, I'm gonna force myself to visit my best friend and give her her birthday gift, when her birthday was 3 weeks ago and she lives a few blocks away. It's not so much I forget they exist as that I forget that other people talk and hang out regularly, and it just slips my mind to do so, since I don't feel this urge for any type of human contact, and I think that's what drives others to call people and hang out. I'm sort of apathetic toward socializing, so it's easy for me to forget to do it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 1, 2013)

nureintier said:


> When I was 14 years old, my friends were all sluts and druggies. They decided it was the end of the world, the fact that I hadn't had sex yet, and kept trying to set me up with guys I wasn't interested in. I ended up losing my virginity (I hate that word, but that's another topic) when I was 15. It was underwhelming. Then I was in a 5 year relationship, and the sex was ok, but still, I didn't get what people rave about. The fact is, I think most people have a different experience because there is an emotional component to it for them,and since I have SPD, it's purely a physical thing, and really no better than sexual relations with myself, TBH. I think it's just that many people's self-worth depends a lot on their attractiveness to others. Like the slutty girls I hung out with in high school, they thought the fact that they fucked every guy in school made them a better person, because they felt more desirable. Same goes for guys, the more people they fuck, the more they can brag. It confused me as a kid; my best friend would get mad at me sometimes and try to insult me for not having a boyfriend, and I was all like, "... but I don't even want a boyfriend." She couldn't understand that. There are also a lot of people who seem to really require a lot of emotional and physical "intimacy," and seem sort of addicted to that kind of contact, and will become assholes without it.



My old high school was all there with the sex-obsession, yet my friends and I are/were a buncha virgins. So there was the annoying parading around and bragging about it, but not so much in my circle of friends. It's pretty annoying how people simply don't "get" that you don't want certain things and must be broken due to that and then "fixed".



> "Constipated" seems to imply the emotions are in there, but I don't let them out, kind of like Mr. Spock. Vulcans have emotions, but suppress them. I don't have emotions (toward other people) to really suppress. My emotions are directed at books, movies, Star Trek, video games, nature. It's primarily a lack of emotion when it comes to people. I talked to a guy with SPD on another forum, he said that he doesn't love anyone, but he "values" some people more than others.



I let mine out, but it's usually words rather than emotional expression. I'm not emotionally disconnected from people as for me there's memories, interest in certain individuals/perspectives, and there's the attachment that comes with familiarity. But simply "being there" isn't what does it for me that keeps me happy around people. It's usually when there's some kind of progression towards something. 



> I don't often initiate contact with people, I guess. I don't really call my friends and ask them if they wanna hang out, so then they assume I do not want to hang out with them, and don't call me, either. I force myself sometimes. Like sometime this week, I'm gonna force myself to visit my best friend and give her her birthday gift, when her birthday was 3 weeks ago and she lives a few blocks away. It's not so much I forget they exist as that I forget that other people talk and hang out regularly, and it just slips my mind to do so, since I don't feel this urge for any type of human contact, and I think that's what drives others to call people and hang out. I'm sort of apathetic toward socializing, so it's easy for me to forget to do it.



It slips my mind too, and I also don't forget that people are there. I just forget that they want people to talk to them. 

I do however get the urge to talk for the sake of talking, but that's an extremely occasional thing. It's like I do have social needs yet they're minimal compared to others yet not simply gone. But it doesn't take long to get my fill, and I'm happy to stick around if it's in preferable conditions and there's a topic that feels that it has substance of sorts.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

> My old high school was all there with the sex-obsession, yet my friends and I are/were a buncha virgins. So there was the annoying parading around and bragging about it, but not so much in my circle of friends. It's pretty annoying how people simply don't "get" that you don't want certain things and must be broken due to that and then "fixed".


 In general, I think most people cannot comprehend that not everyone wants the exact same things they do, or likes the same things. It was kinda weird with me, i was in the "gifted" class when those things still existed here, and half my friends were nerds and the other half were sluts who drank and did drugs and screwed older guys, and all had kids before they were done with high school. So I was kinda stuck in the middle and didn't fit with either group entirely.  





> I let mine out, but it's usually words rather than emotional expression. I'm not emotionally disconnected from people as for me there's memories, interest in certain individuals/perspectives, and there's the attachment that comes with familiarity. But simply "being there" isn't what does it for me that keeps me happy around people. It's usually when there's some kind of progression towards something.


 Yeah, the times I have initiated contact with people it's been for some purpose, like we were working on something together, going to see a movie even, not just sitting on the couch doing nothing. That seems like a colossal waste of time to me, just "hanging out."


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Every little thing you do
Makes me smile
And if I had my way, baby
I'd tie you up for a while

I'd take you through the paces
One by one
I don't wanna get too serious
I just like having fun

Yeah yeeaaah
I just like having fun
Oh sugar!

I'm livin the _single single single single..._

LIFE!

The _single single single single..._

LIFE![/FONT]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> It's complicated.



What he said. 

I mean...there's a guy I'd like to get to know better...and we're sort of sweethearts. But I'll find out more later this fall.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

Toshabi LFG for Sexy Hotz Dungeon run. Must have a sex appeal level over 600. I tank.


Hot babez only plz!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Toshabi LFG for Sexy Hotz Dungeon run. Must have a sex appeal level over 600. I tank.
> 
> 
> Hot babez only plz!




I'm telling Tara... :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Toshabi LFG for Sexy Hotz Dungeon run. Must have a sex appeal level over 600. I tank.
> 
> 
> Hot babez only plz!


Solo Mid or Feed.
Urafaget nub lrn2ply


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm telling Tara... :V



Nooo! She totz declined my party invite like a noobz! This is how I'm getting back at her! >:[


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 3, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I have a feeling I am being set up. A friend inviting me to a her single friend's 19th birthday party who I have not yet met is reeking of set-up



YEEEEEEEH!!! GetCHEWSUUUUM!!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh 2011 you so craaaaaaay.

I havnt been single since 2006.


----------



## efflorescence (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I'm single but I'm not looking and I don't really give a shit either...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Toshabi LFG for Sexy Hotz Dungeon run. Must have a sex appeal level over 600. I tank.
> 
> 
> Hot babez only plz!




Your tanking gear sucks. 

And how do these nubs find these threads?


----------



## Kane Adams (Sep 5, 2013)

N/A


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish I still gave a shit about dating. Really. I mean it. Chances are it wouldn't make a difference, but at least I'd fit in with the rest of the nerds.

But I just... hate people.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot stand the thought about sharing nearly everything with another human being right now.
So yeah.
Single.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't have the time, nor the patience at the moment to devote myself to a single person. Maybe later...


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not in a place in my life where I'm ready to date. So for now, I'm single. I need to get a lot of issues locked down and under control before I get back out into the dating world.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope, I am happily taken. =^.^=


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm single, but now that I have my own apartment I can start looking for a special somepony.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes, but not seeking a relationship.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 6, 2013)

Currently in pursuit of man meat.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 6, 2013)

Single, but don't think I'll be trying for a couple of more years.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm single, but now that I have my own apartment I can start looking for a special somepony.



I think this is a kind of important thing here.

I'd like to feel loved and stuff despite relationships being really rocky ground for me.

But it's something I can only _really _go for if I were in a different situation. Even though I'm 19 and have always been single, I'm really still not ready.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think this is a kind of important thing here.
> 
> I'd like to feel loved and stuff despite relationships being really rocky ground for me.
> 
> But it's something I can only _really _go for if I were in a different situation. Even though I'm 19 and have always been single, I'm really still not ready.


I didn't get into a serious relationship until I was 24-25. Most people I know that are in long term relationships started around the same age.


----------



## Mr Match (Sep 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Solo Mid or Feed.
> Urafaget nub lrn2ply



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0n9PzpMtsU


Anyways, I'm single.
Yes, it's because I'm pathetic and no girl would want me.
Do I let it bother me?  No.

So yeah.  I'm single by choice....ish.


----------



## MarxxWolfzy (Sep 7, 2013)

_All the single furries._
_All the single furries._
_All the single furries._
_*Now put your paws up.*_


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2013)

MarxxWolfzy said:


> _All the single furries._
> _All the single furries._
> _All the single furries._
> _*Now put your paws up.*_



NO


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 7, 2013)

MarxxWolfzy said:


> _All the single furries._
> _All the single furries._
> _All the single furries._
> _*Now put your paws up.*_



I think you just lowered the IQ of the whole forum.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I think you just lowered the IQ of the whole forum.



This forum mess with everybody's IQ


----------



## Araptikos (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, been that way for a while.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'd like to feel loved and stuff despite relationships being really rocky ground for me.
> 
> But it's something I can only _really _go for if I were in a different situation. Even though I'm 19 and have always been single, I'm really still not ready.


Getting away from the parents is huge. I didn't really how much they were holding me back. I didn't want to go on a date in my podunk suburb town and bring the person back to my parents house. But now that I'm free in my own situation I can see people or not. Fuck around or not. I have options.

So yeah if you are feeling down about relationships changing your situation helps, I find. In fact I only started looking for relationships in college.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> NO



...
*Slowly puts hands down, tries to play it off* ;~;


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> *Slowly puts hands down, tries to play it off* ;~;


YAWNING! I WAS YAWNING! I STRETCHED...


----------



## Yknups (Sep 8, 2013)

Single. Love is a fool's game.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Sep 8, 2013)

I am single and I prefer to stay this way as I do not like commitments. However, I wouldn't mind having a lover in my life. So I have to pick one. I honestly don't think I am good enough for someone as I cannot even take care of myself, plus, I do not like drama and that's what happens in relationships.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm single, but I'm very available!


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 9, 2013)

Still single (9yr since last relationship) and not liking it.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

MarxxWolfzy said:


> _All the single furries._
> _All the single furries._
> _All the single furries._
> _*Now put your paws up.*_



I just got the strangest picture in my mind right now. Oh God, I need soap.


----------



## LogiwizJaeson (Sep 13, 2013)

No. I have boyfriend. We hope to get marry in this end of the year.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2013)

Nope. I'm almost six months on my first relationship. :3


----------



## Namba (Sep 13, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I think you just lowered the IQ of the whole forum.


What IQ? It's immeasurably low as it is.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

Single man here. I never took relationships too seriously. Nowadays, I think having one would be nice, though.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm currently in a stable relationship with my right hand and copious amounts of vomit-inducing furry porn.


----------



## Mazz (Sep 13, 2013)

LogiwizJaeson said:


> No. I have boyfriend. We hope to get marry in this end of the year.




Oh well congrats!!! 
--

Not single, I got a big sexy soldier man. I turned my boyfriend into a furry even. IT'S CONTAGIOUS!


----------



## Mazz (Sep 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'm currently in a stable relationship with my right hand and copious amounts of vomit-inducing furry porn.



I wish you and your right hand many years of happiness, just don't cheat on it with lefty. D:


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 13, 2013)

Mazz said:


> I wish you and your right hand many years of happiness, just don't cheat on it with lefty. D:



It's a polyamorous relationship.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 13, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> been taken for exactly 11 weeks now



HAHAHA! And now I've been single for about 2 years! 
Past me, I am SO sorry! XD


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm married..but this thread...omg...this thread


----------



## Symlus (Sep 13, 2013)

Single, and not looking for a relationship.


----------



## Mazz (Sep 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> It's a polyamorous relationship.



Be careful, lefty and righty might decide to go monogamous and you'll be left out in the cold. D:


----------

